

Next Macbook Pro could be even lighter - DiabloD3
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/02/apples-retina-macbook-pro-could-lose-some-weight-at-wwdc/

======
Kylekramer
Company's updated product could improve in one area. Maybe. It could also
improve it in another area and not the other one. Possibly.

------
darkstalker
I'd rather use a fat and heavy notebook, but with replaceable RAM and battery.

------
rdl
Being able to get a 16GB MBA would tempt me about as much as a Retina MBA.

A slightly-lighter rMBP 13 or 15 would probably meet my needs, and would be
Retina and 16GB. My MBA 13 2011 only has 4/256 which is kind of limiting. It's
not quite worth upgrading just to go to 8/512/non-Retina.

------
eightyone
I'll be disappointed if they upgrade the 13-inch MacBook Pro with Retina
display and not the 15-inch.

------
officialjunk
if they keep removing hardware, like dvd drive last year, of course it's going
to get lighter... and also less and less "pro."

~~~
bratsche
I demand a 5.25" floppy drive in order to satisfy my "pro" requirements!

------
ashwinuae
I call BS!

